
Encounters of the multimodal kind - foortytoo
So I&#x27;ve spent some time making things in my life.. software, hardware you name it. I&#x27;ve been deep into many topics.<p>One of these topics encompasses new forms of data stores. Over a decade ago I created a nosql db which was solid for protying purposes but later tabled the project as it was too soon to market.<p>Having said that, I&#x27;ve review many forms of nosql dbs today and wonder what the community has to say.<p>Here are some tech specs which need to be fulfilled.<p>1. Must have native graph support
2. Must have document support like couchdb
3. Must have key value support 
4. Must be clusterable
5. Must be extremely fast
6. Good support and decent community 
7. Must work in Linux environments<p>That&#x27;s essentially the 10000 view.<p>After reviewing a dozen or so solutions I landed on two candidates.<p>1. Orientdb
2. Arangodb<p>My question to the community is what are your thoughts in my decisions as well as what other thoughts you may have?<p>I&#x27;m not looking to debate why I need this solution. The requirements are the requirements.<p>Lastly, I also considered using three or more solutions readily available which would satisfy the requirements. Including things like rocks db, couchdb, and graph db<p>Thoughts ? Bashing? Trolling?<p>Thanks
======
PaulHoule
I haven't tried it in a cluster setting, but I have had good experiences with
ArangoDB.

